Y Combinator emails are out - lettergram
======
GFischer
Moderator, can you merge this and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467672)
with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467290)
?

------
gingerpolin
Do both the cofounders get emailed?

I'm confused because I applied for two startups, but my other cofounder didn't
get a rejection email so I'm not sure if both were rejected?

~~~
philipkuklis
In our case only the one who submitted the application got the e-mail.

~~~
trjordan
Ditto here.

